# Roll Farms 2011-2012 kidding thread - Group shot of 11 kids, pg. 39



## Roll farms

These are the 1st five does due to kid, in December.

This is Patch, a PB Boer - she's due Dec. 3rd.  I couldn't get an udder shot to come out, it was getting dark and she was in the brushpile.







Jazmine, another PB Boer.  She's currently on antibiotics / in isolation because she had a nasty thorn in her hoof / infection.  Doing much better.  Due Dec. 11th











Peyton (Freeney's dam) -75% Boer - Due Dec. 11th.  I WANT GIRLS from her.











Foxy Gal - Nubian.  Due date unknown (can't see the Nubian breeding pen from the house) but going by her udder / girth, I'd say sometime in Dec.











And Dazzle....another Nubian.  Another unknown due date - but her udder's a bit more developed than Foxy's and she's bigger than I've ever seen her get.











Creampuff (Nub) and Missie (Tog) SHOULD have been in this group but they are not uddering up much.  :/


----------



## autumnprairie

Yay for babies,   for does that you want.

With all that has been going on here I have no idea if mine are expecting. I missed November completely it seems


----------



## that's*satyrical

Pink thoughts for you. Or should I say blue thoughts?? They are goats after all....


----------



## RareBreedFancier

Beautiful does! Many, many PINK thoughts heading your way.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## Ms. Research

Thinking Pink for Peyton and Foxy Gal.    Glad to hear that Jazmine's hoof is doing better.  

Thanks for sharing your pending "kid" fun.  Will be watching and keeping my fingers crossed for Healthy babies with a few spots!  

K


----------



## 20kidsonhill

They are looking great. hopeing for lots of babies for you.


----------



## RPC

They are looking good. I will think pink for all the ones you want girls from but I am thinking 1 boy for Jazmine.


----------



## Zanzabeez

Beautiful preggy girls you have there! I am looking forward to the kid fix.


----------



## Roll farms

Let's see....I'd like a bl/wh paint girl from Patch, don't care what else she has.  One boy and one girl from Jaz.  Twin SPOTTED girls from Peyton....One boy and one girl from Foxy, and does from Dazzle.

So hope for the opposites of those and maybe 'we' will get what 'we' want....

This is going to be such a long 10 days to wait.


----------



## RareBreedFancier

Watchin' and waitin'.


----------



## esbee

My PB nubians are bred.  Lavender is due Dec. 12 and Rosie is due Jan. 26.  Don't have current 'pregnant' pictures.  My FF is due in April.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

You need PINK PINK PINK !!! 
Ohh and I love your does .

did I just do that in blue ??? Hide the computer!!! Don't let your does see it !!


----------



## esbee

Thanks for the compliment.   Usually they would be in here playing on the computer, but they were outside and didn't see your comment.   We are definitely working on pink.


----------



## redtailgal

Your at work.  Battling Black Friday.

I am at home, drinking my coffee and feeling intense sympathy for you and I watch the madness on tv.  

There should be a special "Retail Associate Awareness day" the Monday after Thanksgiving.

 

hope all is well at your store!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

esbee said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliment.   Usually they would be in here playing on the computer, but they were outside and didn't see your comment.   We are definitely working on pink.


----------



## Roll farms

Dazzle's udder has doubled since I took the pic.

Not "fixing to blow" ready, but getting bigger.  She's never been this big / wide w/ her other pregnancies....she's either getting semi-close or she's cooking 3 or 4 kids.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck! I have one due on Dec. 8th.


----------



## redtailgal

sigh.

I am sooooo jealous.  I will have my own kidding thread in about a year. A year is a long time to wait.


----------



## Roll farms

Think you're jealous now, wait'll you see my spotted babies.

He he he.


----------



## RPC

I can not wait till kidding starts. You are a month before me but I can hold out as long as I can watch yours.


----------



## redtailgal

grrrr. 

I think that maybe it should be allowed to flip a bird.   lol

Lots and lots of spotted pics, so that I can show my girls how to do it correctly, K?


----------



## RPC

Redtail I wish you lived closer I would like to meet you. You seem really funny and I think I would not stop laughing if I got you, Kim, and me together. So How about you pack up and move on up north and then you can be closer to all the spotted and dappled goats of your dreams.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> grrrr.
> 
> I think that maybe it should be allowed to flip a bird.   lol




Ummm...  NO.


----------



## redtailgal

That sounds like a great idea!  I'll see if I can get hubby on board...................

Ok, um I wont repeat what hubby said. lol

It seems that spots are not too high on HIS priority list.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Thanks for the great pictures!!  It is so exciting to be part of a kid watch!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## autumnprairie

I want spot babies too! 
RTG I second the bird sign as I too have to wait.


----------



## that's*satyrical

ooooohhhh goatie babies....  oooohhhh spotted goatie babies


----------



## RareBreedFancier

Come on ladies, I want to see these spotted babies your cookin'.


----------



## Roll farms

Less than a week to go.

    

(y'all realize that in about 4-5 more days, I'll be going all 'doe code' on you, right????)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Less than a week to go.
> 
> 
> 
> (y'all realize that in about 4-5 more days, I'll be going all 'doe code' on you, right????)


Ohhh .. I can't wait I llllooovvveee kidding threads !! :bun


----------



## RPC

I can not wait to see what and how many patch has hiding in there. I also cant wait for her to kid because then Jazmine will kid and I will get to see what she is hiding also. Good luck and I hope all goes well. I just want it to start now.


----------



## Roll farms

Buddy, how do you think *I* feel?  LOL.

Dazzle could go as soon as Wednesday, since I don't have a due date for her she'll be one where I 'watch her udder / feel her ligs every 8 hrs' and probably still miss it, 

I tried to check her udder tonight and she kicked my glasses off my head into the poopy barn floor.  I'm SO glad she straightens up as soon as she kids and lets me milk her...
one of us would end up dying if she did that too many times.

Patch's udder is incredibly LONG and she doesn't look very wide anymore, her belly has dropped.

One more week, Roger....or less.....we can do this!


----------



## RPC

Yes we can.... It won't be to much longer and we have already waited this long whats a couple more days. Maybe in January we can have some kid on the same day wouldn't that be fun.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Excited for you two!! Can't wait for my turn


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Excited for you two!! Can't wait for my turn


me to .... just a few more weeks !!


----------



## RareBreedFancier

Good luck catching Dazzle, my Rosie was sneaky and had her twins when DH sent me up the street for a paper. 

Love your new avatar too, that is one *cute* face!


----------



## daisychick

I am excited to see how many Patch is hiding too.


----------



## esbee

KJ Farm Lavender - due Dec. 12.  She had a trainwreck of a birthing last time, so I am crossing my fingers on smooth sailing this time.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Good luck!  I have to wait until Feb until I see any kids, so I'll be looking for pics of yours.


----------



## RPC

I can not wait for kids......... Is it time LOL


----------



## Roll farms

Well since it's Tuesday (normally I work Tuesdays) I thought I'd stuff the 3 closest-to-kidding does in the kidding stall so that DH wouldn't have to drag them through the mud getting them in the barn if they decided to go into labor while I was at work....because Doe Code says that's when it'll happen.

Now I don't have to go so no babies today.   

You can really see here how Dazzle and Foxy's udders are popping out.







Patch from above.  She looked wider than this a few weeks ago, but now the kids have dropped.






3 shots of their butts.  Who do you think will go 1st?  Patch is due Saturday, Foxy and Dazzle I don't have due dates for but they COULD go any time after Nov. 30th.

Patch is the red paint boer on the left, Foxy's the dappled Nub in the middle, and Dazzle's the blue roan nub on the end.
















I'm gonna call Dazzle, Patch, Foxy.
Patch triplets, Dazzle twins or maybe trips, and Foxy twins.  Ain't even gonna take a poke at guessing the sexes, I am terrible at it.


----------



## ksj0225

Dazzle sure looks like she will be first!!!!


----------



## DonnaBelle

I don't have l/10th the kidding experience as the rest of you guys, but,

I'm going to vote Dazzle.....of course they have their heads together and are probably plotting to reverse the natural order of things.  

DonnaBelle


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

My guess is Patch will be the first to pop before the other girls. Just a guess.


----------



## RPC

Just a guess but Dazzle wed then Patch then Foxy All by Sunday night. But really I haven't a clue.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Patch or Foxy !!  I JUST LOVE KIDDING THREADS !!!!


----------



## redtailgal

Rolls........it would thrill me to NO END if you would take lots of photos of these girls as there birthing gets nearer, and um maybe a hoo-haa shot or two?
Since you have so much spare time an all..........
I am hoping to breed my girls next year and really need to pay close attention to this birthing season.


----------



## Roll farms

Have you seen the kidding page?  It has hoo-haa (called "Twee Twees" here at RF, lol) pics w/ kids hanging out, even...

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-goats-kidding

eta:  If DH is there w/ me I'll try for new pics, but if I'm on my own I may not get to take many.


----------



## Roll farms

No babies today....
Dazzle's getting close but her colostrum's not in and her udder hasn't went BOOM yet.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Roll farms said:
			
		

> No babies today....
> Dazzle's getting close but her colostrum's not in and her udder hasn't went BOOM yet.


Go boom Dazzle !! Go BOOM !


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Y'all are killing me with the hoo haa and twee twee talk.  


Ok, so I'm no expert on Boer udders, but going by vulvas I'd say Dazzle and Patch look pretty close.  Foxy's is still pretty small it looks like.  Dazzles udder is bigger, but like I said I'm not sure what Patch's udder will look like when she's bagged up.


----------



## daisychick

Come on Dazzle!  Then I think it will be Patch and then Foxy.


----------



## poorboys

since moving this fall, I have no kids untill feb, and I still have 4 that I haven't caught in heat, gonna be a bad year here, can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## redtailgal

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Have you seen the kidding page?  It has hoo-haa (called "Twee Twees" here at RF, lol) pics w/ kids hanging out, even...
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-goats-kidding
> 
> eta:  If DH is there w/ me I'll try for new pics, but if I'm on my own I may not get to take many.


Great page!  thanks for the link.


----------



## RPC

Maybe all 3 will kid on Saturday. Each year i think the first one is in Labor for like 3 weeks when they are no where near. Just the other day I was thinking it was time for my Jasmine because all the sudden she has a very swollen Twee Twee and and she went from no bag to a decent size bag so of course that meant Paintball bred her threw the fence and she was kidding......Still nothing and I am sure she will hold out till January.......Good Luck hopefully we won't have to wait to much longer for kids.


----------



## Roll farms

I don't know what evil monster was near the pasture last night, but I slept w/ the baby monitor on and Gus and Edge barked all.night.long.

It was probably something terrible like....a chipmunk.

I'll update you w/ today's baby forecast after it gets light enough to make it to the barn....something like

"Today's forecast is a leaky twee twee w/ a semi-tight udder and a 70% chance for babies"  



I think I need more coffee....


----------



## jodief100

My dogs were barking all last night too.  Maybe it is the weather.  I really want to see babies when I go to pick up Nissian!


----------



## that's*satyrical

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I don't know what evil monster was near the pasture last night, but I slept w/ the baby monitor on and Gus and Edge barked all.night.long.
> 
> It was probably something terrible like....a chipmunk.
> 
> I'll update you w/ today's baby forecast after it gets light enough to make it to the barn....something like
> 
> "Today's forecast is a leaky twee twee w/ a semi-tight udder and a 70% chance for babies"
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need more coffee....


----------



## Roll farms

Today's forecast is a slightly "BOOM" udder, the extended forecast calls for kids late tonight or early tomorrow morning"

Most likely around 3 am, knowing my luck.....


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Today's forecast is a slightly "BOOM" udder, the extended forecast calls for kids late tonight or early tomorrow morning"
> 
> Most likely around 3 am, knowing my luck.....


3am deliveries call for duct tape around boots so they stay on feet and not stuck in the evil mud.
 keep us posted


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Oh! How exciting! Good luck!  I hope all goes well!


----------



## Missy

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Today's forecast is a slightly "BOOM" udder, the extended forecast calls for kids late tonight or early tomorrow morning"
> 
> Most likely around 3 am, knowing my luck.....


----------



## Roll farms

This was Dazzle 12 hrs before she kidded last year.












This was Dazzle a week ago







This is Dazzle tonight.  It's not really went "BOOM" but if it gets much bigger she'll pop.  And her colostrum's in.











I dunno, it could be tonight, it could be tomorrow.  Edge best let me get some sleep tonight just in case.


----------



## RPC

I think the first ones are always the most exciting because you have had to wait so long for them....Hopefully it will be soon for you.


----------



## ksj0225

Kim, what do you mean by her colostrum's in????


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> Kim, what do you mean by her colostrum's in????


She means she's ready to give colostrum to her kids when they are  born .. RIGHT ??


----------



## ksj0225

Yes, but how do you tell?


----------



## Roll farms

I'm NOT recommending this - I probably shouldn't DO it until after they've kidded and I need to remove the plug for milking / nursing....but I'm an impatient person....I give their teat a sqeeze once the udder's FULL and if thick yellow goo comes out, the colostrum's in.  If watery clear stuff comes out, it's not.
Colostrum being in production means they'll be kidding soon....Just another 'sign' I look for.


----------



## poorboys

Good luck, Hoping you get some sleep in before all the excitment starts.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm NOT recommending this - I probably shouldn't DO it until after they've kidded and I need to remove the plug for milking / nursing....but I'm an impatient person....I give their teat a sqeeze once the udder's FULL and if thick yellow goo comes out, the colostrum's in.  If watery clear stuff comes out, it's not.
> Colostrum being in production means they'll be kidding soon....Just another 'sign' I look for.


Interesting, never thought of checking that... and not sure if it _should_ be done either... but if you haven't had any problems doing it, then I would think it wouldn't be harmful to.


----------



## ksj0225

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm NOT recommending this - I probably shouldn't DO it until after they've kidded and I need to remove the plug for milking / nursing....but I'm an impatient person....I give their teat a sqeeze once the udder's FULL and if thick yellow goo comes out, the colostrum's in.  If watery clear stuff comes out, it's not.
> Colostrum being in production means they'll be kidding soon....Just another 'sign' I look for.


See I thought you shouldn't do this... LOL...


----------



## Roll farms

If this was a doe I intended to let nurse her kids, I probably wouldn't....but I only give it enough of a squeeze to see what's in there, and I dip the teat when I'm done.

S'why I said I'm NOT recommending it, at all, no way, no how.  One of those, 'don't try this at home' things, lol


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## redtailgal

I needs to see some baby pics!


----------



## hoosierchick

I love this time of year with all the new babies. This becomes my favorite thread.   My dh wont let me have lil goat critters running around so I live thru you all.

Roll farms kidding line : at the worst possible time, in the worst weather, in the dead of night, triplets with pulling involved.   Seriously , I cant wait to see the spots come out this year, I'm rooting for you!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm NOT recommending this - I probably shouldn't DO it until after they've kidded and I need to remove the plug for milking / nursing....but I'm an impatient person....I give their teat a sqeeze once the udder's FULL and if thick yellow goo comes out, the colostrum's in.  If watery clear stuff comes out, it's not.
> Colostrum being in production means they'll be kidding soon....Just another 'sign' I look for.
> 
> 
> 
> See I thought you shouldn't do this... LOL...
Click to expand...

Sorry Roll: But I highly do not recommend doing that.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I don't really think there's a problem with checking for colostrum. People do it with horses all the time.  Odds are likely the doe would kid in the next couple days anyways, and would be milked out.  It's not like you're doing it all the time, so I don't see what the harm is.     Don't forget, when dams raise their own kids, the kids don't dip teats when they're done.  And it's not like one or two squirts will waste all the colostrum.     Besides, there are plenty of dairies out there who milk cows BEFORE they freshen, and just quit for a day or two before they calve.  Colostrum is only produced shortly before freshening, so it doesn't do any harm.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I was actuallyl referring to removing the plus before they kid and are milked and nursed on a regular basis. When you remove the plus you increase the chances of dirt and bacteria being intoduced and if the teat isn't being cleaned and milked or nursed on a regular basis you increase the chances of an infection setting in.

edited: plug Not Plus........


----------



## aggieterpkatie

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I was actuallyl referring to removing the plus before they kid and are milked and nursed on a regular basis. When you remove the plus you increase the chances of dirt and bacteria being intoduced and if the teat isn't being cleaned and milked or nursed on a regular basis you increase the chances of an infection setting in.


That's why I mentioned the doe would likely be kidding in the next day or two, plus Roll dips the teat.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actuallyl referring to removing the plug before they kid and are milked and nursed on a regular basis. When you remove the plus you increase the chances of dirt and bacteria being intoduced and if the teat isn't being cleaned and milked or nursed on a regular basis you increase the chances of an infection setting in.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I mentioned the doe would likely be kidding in the next day or two, plus Roll dips the teat.
Click to expand...

I just wanted to point out to new people reading this, that it isn't a very good practice, as a rule of thumb. First a new person may just decide to check on a regular basis and if you don't know when the doe is due, there is no telling if it is a couple days before or a couple weeks before.  Roll, is pretty good at telling when her goats are getting ready to kid and she has very good cleaning practice(can't think of the right word... santitation.. ect..... , But for the less experienced person, you are better off not to be randomly removing the plug.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Roll you teat plug remover & teat dipper you.... LOL :bun


----------



## aggieterpkatie

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actuallyl referring to removing the plug before they kid and are milked and nursed on a regular basis. When you remove the plus you increase the chances of dirt and bacteria being intoduced and if the teat isn't being cleaned and milked or nursed on a regular basis you increase the chances of an infection setting in.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I mentioned the doe would likely be kidding in the next day or two, plus Roll dips the teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just wanted to point out to new people reading this, that it isn't a very good practice, as a rule of thumb. First a new person may just decide to check on a regular basis and if you don't know when the doe is due, there is no telling if it is a couple days before or a couple weeks before.  Roll, is pretty good at telling when her goats are getting ready to kid and she has very good cleaning practice(can't think of the right word... santitation.. ect..... , But for the less experienced person, you are better off not to be randomly removing the plug.
Click to expand...

Yeah,I'd agree with that.  Do not try this at home, unless you're Roll.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I mentioned the doe would likely be kidding in the next day or two, plus Roll dips the teat.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to point out to new people reading this, that it isn't a very good practice, as a rule of thumb. First a new person may just decide to check on a regular basis and if you don't know when the doe is due, there is no telling if it is a couple days before or a couple weeks before.  Roll, is pretty good at telling when her goats are getting ready to kid and she has very good cleaning practice(can't think of the right word... santitation.. ect..... , But for the less experienced person, you are better off not to be randomly removing the plug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah,I'd agree with that.  Do not try this at home, unless you're Roll.
Click to expand...


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Sorry for the distraction Roll:


----------



## Roll farms

Jeeeez, I said "DON'T" and "Bad Idea".... meaniehads 

 DON'T CHECK FOR COLOSTRUM!  DO NOT!  I'll give you a virtual hand slapping!

In other news.....
Nobody looks remotely close today.

I don't like goats anymore.


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Jeeeez, I said "DON'T" and "Bad Idea".... meaniehads
> 
> DON'T CHECK FOR COLOSTRUM!  DO NOT!  I'll give you a virtual hand slapping!
> 
> In other news.....
> Nobody looks remotely close today.
> 
> I don't like goats anymore.



you love to hate them right?


----------



## that's*satyrical

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Jeeeez, I said "DON'T" and "Bad Idea".... meaniehads
> 
> DON'T CHECK FOR COLOSTRUM!  DO NOT!  I'll give you a virtual hand slapping!
> 
> In other news.....
> Nobody looks remotely close today.
> 
> I don't like goats anymore.


  You know you still love the little terds. Just pretend not to care then they'll start poppin' those babies out.


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Nobody looks remotely close today.
> 
> I don't like goats anymore.


You might think that I'm gonna beat you in this race but I'm not so sure.  One of your girls could sneak in and take the crown.  

It's so frustrating and so exciting at the same time!


----------



## redtailgal

Same advice I had for Elevan.............feed her cayene peppers and give her a squeeze.

I needs to sees me some new babies.


----------



## Roll farms

Just got home from town.  It's our annual 'employee discount days' at TSC, there's 400$ I'll never see again.  
Stocked up on feed, udder balm, shavings, dog chow, and a few things I don't get from Jeffers.

Go in to check the girls when we get back and....Foxy has popped her plug and her udders about 2x bigger than it was yesterday and Dazzle has blessedly, finally....went BOOM.  I can take a pic if you'd like to see what I'm talkin' about.

SOMEONE is talking to their babies, too....just dunno which one it is from up here....gonna go sit down there for a while and see if I see anything.

If not, it's time to scrub the toilets.

C'mon, girls, gimme a reason to NOT clean the toilets, lol.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Pictures yes!  I am learning all I can and enjoy the pictures.  I should know if my Nina was successfully next week, she should be in heat again if she was not successful.  I check her over every day.  The poor thing is going to get real tired of me.


----------



## DonnaBelle

You are such a tease Kim....

We are all anxiously awaiting lots of baby pictures.

DonnaBelle


----------



## redtailgal

Roll farms said:
			
		

> .  I can take a pic if you'd like to see what I'm talkin' about.


Yeah, um, did you seriously just say that?  WHAT were you thinking?   

I mean, seriously, do you  not walk around with your camera ready so that you will always have pics to show us?   C'mon now.......


----------



## daisychick

Would love to see pictures of "BOOM" tah tahs.


----------



## jodief100

BOOM tatatata BOOM tatatata BOOM tata BOOM tata BOOM


----------



## Roll farms

OK, Dazzle is really, REALLY sick of me.  I mean, ready to kill me.  So this is the best I can do, she's so nervous I'm going to squeeze her udder again or check her ligs that if I come near her butt w/ the camera she takes off.

So this is the best I could do....

All three again, I think Foxy and Dazzle look MUCH closer.  Patch not so much (due tomorrow, which usually means 1 day later) but Boer udders aren't like dairy udders, they go 'boom', not BOOM.







Dazzle's looking much more bow-legged, the udder's wider and her teats are pointing out to the sides.

All three contentedly munching on dinner.  I rarely have one go into labor right after eating (unless they already were in early labor), so if it's tonight, it'll be late.


----------



## RPC

Well how do you like that Elevan beat you! Come on girls lets get down to business.


----------



## Roll farms

I just checked for the last time tonight....all tail ligamints present and accounted for.

Stupid goats are probably just fat.


----------



## RPC

hahaha


----------



## elevan

Ah, now...come on girls!  It's your turn Roll   _(I thought you'd win the race)_


----------



## redtailgal

Thanks for the pics Rolls.


----------



## Ms. Research

Ok Girls lets go!  Can't you go out to the barn Roll and loudly say you are going on vacation for two weeks of fun in the Warm dry weather in the Bahamas.  Maybe if the girls hear that, they will do the "goat code" on you and start pushing now.  

Hoping you post news soon.  

K


----------



## Roll farms

No news.....  No sleep..... No babies yet......  :/


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Roll farms said:
			
		

> No news.....  No sleep..... No babies yet......  :/


Sorry to hear that, but thanks for the PICS.


----------



## Roll farms

Patch passed her plug this morning.
It was a picture-perfect whitish mucous plug and I went to get the camera to post a pic for educational purposes....and Foxy walked behind her and it smeared down her side.

These goats hate me, I just know it.

Aside from her udder, you'd never know Dazzle's even pregnant.  Acting like she has no intention of ever giving birth, ligs as hard as a rock.
Foxy's udder got about halfway to BOOM and then.....nuttin'.  She's still leaking goo and her ligs are semi-mushy, but not gone.

Patch is still eating.  She does a lot of that.  She's 'due' today but it's been my experience that long eared goats go late, short eared go early or on time.


----------



## redtailgal

Well maybe YOU should feed some cayenne peppers and give a little squeeze.

It worked for Elevan!


----------



## Missy

Come on girls!! We are all waiting!


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Lets go girls!


----------



## Roll farms

Still nothin'....Sounds like Foxy's asleep and Dazzle and Patch are still up / eating.

Have I mentioned that I no longer care for goats much??


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Roll farms said:
			
		

> http://www.websmileys.com/sm/crazy/1261.gif
> 
> Still nothin'....Sounds like Foxy's asleep and Dazzle and Patch are still up / eating.
> 
> Have I mentioned that I no longer care for goats much??


Oh come on! You may not care for your goats much right now, but as soon as those kids arrive you will fall in love with goats again!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

haha!  I know the feeling!


----------



## Fluffygal

Awe they are being such teases. Hopefully you will get kids soon.


----------



## Roll farms

I just realized this is my 13th year of kidding.

You'd think I'd be used to it / immune to their wily ways, wouldn't ya???

Patch, who's *never* been friendly to me (she's been here 11 mos) is coming to me for loving / neck rub / chin scratches.  I might like her just a little bit.


----------



## RPC

O COME ON GIRLS WE ARE ALL READY TO SEE SOME BABIES........Kim just go and sit on them until the kids pop out.


----------



## Queen Mum

RPC said:
			
		

> O COME ON GIRLS WE ARE ALL READY TO SEE SOME BABIES........Kim just go and sit on them until the kids pop out.


  All right, settle down.  Now that would be naughty.


----------



## Roll farms

Tomorrow, all before noon, we have Jodie coming from KY for a goat, a guy coming for a rabbit, and company coming to watch the Colts game.

Let's see if that does it....


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Tomorrow, all before noon, we have Jodie coming from KY for a goat, a guy coming for a rabbit, and company coming to watch the Colts game.
> 
> Let's see if that does it....


Yep, that sounds like it would do it    Don't forget to threaten to feed them cayenne pepper and leave an I-Pad in the barn so that they can read this thread


----------



## redtailgal

Rolls, I hope you are able to sleep tonight.  

I am a year out from breeding, and I lay awake sometimes and go over the available bucks.  Ya'll didnt tell me it would be this bad.


----------



## Ms. Research

I predict babies will start coming when the most exciting part of the Colts game is occurring.  

I don't think you will ever get used to it.  But just think, all this craziness leads to those sweet kids.  It is what it is. 

Hope the Colts do Great!  I want to see baby pics. 

K


----------



## Roll farms

Exciting part of the Colts game....ha ha ha - Maybe next year.   *gigglesnort*  

At 4am it started such a downpour that the rain on the roof over the monitor woke me.  Of course, then I was convinced SOMEONE would go into labor and I wouldn't hear it....
My dh, big sweetie that he is, went down and checked for me, since he was getting up to pee anyway.  So I got to sleep for 2 more glorious hours.

Still nothin'.


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Exciting part of the Colts game....ha ha ha - Maybe next year.   *gigglesnort*
> 
> At 4am it started such a downpour that the rain on the roof over the monitor woke me.  Of course, then I was convinced SOMEONE would go into labor and I wouldn't hear it....
> My dh, big sweetie that he is, went down and checked for me, since he was getting up to pee anyway.  So I got to sleep for 2 more glorious hours.
> 
> Still nothin'.


My DH says your DH didn't have to pee until you woke him up.  Now be honest.  

Stand strong.  Keep the watch.  Good Luck and I'll keep watching with you.

K


----------



## Roll farms

Technically, it wasn't ME that woke him, it was the thunderous rain on the barn roof.

From MY baby monitor.


----------



## Fluffygal

yep sound of running water will do that.


----------



## RPC

What are they waiting on? Did you tell them noone gets a prize for holding them in the longest. Hopefully today will be the day so we can all stop checking this every 5 minutes.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

RPC said:
			
		

> What are they waiting on? Did you tell them noone gets a prize for holding them in the longest. Hopefully today will be the day so we can all stop checking this every 5 minutes.


X's 2!!

ETA: maybe they are waiting for the full moon? some females of all species will go into labor with the stronger tidal forces occuring with the full moon.. so we may be waiting until the 10th...


----------



## Roll farms

I've rarely had does kid on full moons.  Even when they're due....they've also wasted perfectly good snow storms.  The do love to go on a day the Colts are playing well....
If they're at 152 days and the full moon is 7 days away, they're NOT gonna wait.

They better not, anyway.:/

Not a single solitary sign that any will go any time soon.  The game doesn't start til 1pm....you can probably be safe not checking back before then.

Considering how early / big Dazzle uddered, I'm hoping for trips.  Considering how wide / late Patch is ...I'm hoping for trips.

Foxy's having twins, I about guarantee it...and I figure she's waiting until Peyton and Jaz are due next week, she hasn't went "BOOM" yet.

Looking at Dazzle this morning, I think it's my wishful thinking that she was "BOOM"-ing...her udder never got shiny / tight / strutted....just bigger e'ry day.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Betting Patch is going to go first


----------



## RPC

Come on Patch I wanna see some boer babies.

Mine are not due till January and I really want to go squeeze their kids out already. So for their sake Patch just have them already.


----------



## autumnprairie

RPC said:
			
		

> Come on Patch I wanna see some boer babies.
> 
> Mine are not due till January and I really want to go squeeze their kids out already. So for their sake Patch just have them already.


----------



## Queen Mum

How come you don't have yours posted on the internet so I can watch two barn cams at the same time?  Then I would get even less of my own work done!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

I ddn't realize they were THAT close... come on already girls!!!!


----------



## Missy

Last post was at 11 something this morning...Is no news good news???


----------



## RPC

I am pretty sure no kids yet.


----------



## Roll farms

No news is......No News.


Goats are evil.


----------



## RPC

I am kind of surprised almost all of my boers go on day 151. Darn you Patch way to screw that up.


----------



## Ms. Research

Dang!  I would have sworn I'd come on here this morning and find out healthy babies were delivered.  

Yes Roll, I'm finding out goats are evil.  

K


----------



## Roll farms

It rained pretty much all night.  So the monitor was either really loud, beeping (no signal) or fuzzy.  I finally gave up at 3:30 am and got up.

DH says, "They had better NOT wait until tomorrow!"  (I have to work 4-10 pm).


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Roll farms said:
			
		

> It rained pretty much all night.  So the monitor was either really loud, beeping (no signal) or fuzzy.  I finally gave up at 3:30 am and got up.
> 
> DH says, "They had better NOT wait until tomorrow!"  (I have to work 4-10 pm).


He had to go and say it, didn't he..... 
 to your DH


----------



## Roll farms

Today's goat butt pic - 







If Patch gets any saggier, she'll be on the barn floor......


----------



## daisychick

Hmmm maybe Patch will go first.   She sure is sagging and her big belly is really low.    Come on girls!  Somebody have some today (before Rolls has to go to work)


----------



## redtailgal

daisychick said:
			
		

> Hmmm maybe Patch will go first.   She sure is sagging and her big belly is really low.


     

By YOUR standards, I should be the next to go.


----------



## daisychick

I can totally relate.


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## Mamaboid

daisychick said:
			
		

> Hmmm maybe Patch will go first.   She sure is sagging and her big belly is really low.    Come on girls!  Somebody have some today (before Rolls has to go to work)


I also resemble that remark.


----------



## Queen Mum

Please do NOT post pictures of saggy human udders.   The goats would be VERY upset...


----------



## Livinwright Farm




----------



## RPC

I say throw them back in to general population and maybe that will throw them into labor having to fight with everyone for food again. Well tell Jeff sorry since he is going to have all 3 kid tomorrow night while you are at work.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

All I am going to say is "No Comment" on the sagging and being ready to deliver.  Hoping you have some goat kids soon.


----------



## marlowmanor

I know my dad doesn't use kidding stalls. He has a stall he can seperate a mom and baby into if he needs to after birth, but he usually just lets the does do what comes naturally. He knows due dates generally, but he's not out there checking ligs and all that constantly. He runs his buck with the herd all the time too, but he does things a little differently than most of y'all on here. He didn't even know what FAMACHA was when I was telling him about it!  I guess he's more of a old timey traditional goat farmer!


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Today's goat butt pic -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Patch gets any saggier, she'll be on the barn floor......


Is that Foxy Gal in the middle?  Is her vulva opening?  (That's a huge indicator for my goats...more so than udders).

I predict she will go first.


----------



## redtailgal

elevan said:
			
		

> Is her vulva opening?  (That's a huge indicator for my goats...more so than udders).
> 
> I predict she will go first.


Have any of you ever wondered how a phrase that would be absolutely SHOCKING in most households becomes day to day for others?  lol, people could read this post and use it as evidence that goats cause insanity, mass insanity actually.



Hubby says chase them up and down the driveway. (yeah, seriously.  and I live with the guy.  Can you imagine?)


----------



## Roll farms

Do you know how many fat goats I've taken for brisk...uh....walks....up and down my driveway over the years, RTG?  

Foxy's got at least several days to a week or more, I know her udder and that's nothing like what she's capable of, esp. w/ this being her 3rd freshening.  It just looks like she's opening, she has a dark patch of skin there.

I'm proud of myself, I'm staying up here warm and dry and NOT going down there and seeing if anyone miraculously decided to quietly go into labor.


----------



## redtailgal

Yeah, but Rolls, he tried to chase ME down the driveway when I was pregnant.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I need to see some more new babies, come on Roll's goats. Let's get going.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is her vulva opening?  (That's a huge indicator for my goats...more so than udders).
> 
> I predict she will go first.
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you ever wondered how a phrase that would be absolutely SHOCKING in most households becomes day to day for others?  lol, people could read this post and use it as evidence that goats cause insanity, mass insanity actually.
Click to expand...



I know.  I have to be careful and make sure that I'm talking on this site and don't say things like that on other sites...like Facebook (I'd have friends dislike me right away!)


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Foxy's got at least several days to a week or more, I know her udder and that's nothing like what she's capable of, esp. w/ this being her 3rd freshening.  It just looks like she's opening, she has a dark patch of skin there.
> 
> I'm proud of myself, I'm staying up here warm and dry and NOT going down there and seeing if anyone miraculously decided to quietly go into labor.


Ok.  Then I say tell them that you've decided to go to NC to visit RTG and you'll be back in a week...bet one of them goes into labor as soon as you start the car!


----------



## redtailgal

Yeah! Do it! lol

You can give Elroy his bath. (he is mad today)


----------



## that's*satyrical

Oh my. I can't believe they are all still holding out!!


----------



## autumnprairie

they are stubborn lil twits.

Btw, it is day 3 of down pours. Rolls is it raining where you are? Water is now over an ankle deep in my yard, thank gods, the goats and chickens are in a raised building.

Now  this means I will have to put a floor down when I build my new barn and will have to make it at least a 12 inches off the ground 

If it rains any more I will need waders to feed the animals


----------



## Roll farms

Yep, still rainin'.
*
*SIGH**

Still no baby action.

I double and triple checked my math today, Patch was bred (seen it...many times) on July 6th.  She shoulda been at day 150 on Dec. 3.

Mebbers I'm getting trips or quads from that'n.


----------



## autumnprairie

isn't your rain supposed to turn to snow later?


----------



## Roll farms

The snow starts really late w/ less than 1/2" called for....wahoo....If it's not gonna make me have to put my jeep in 4wd, don't bother snowin' at all.


----------



## RPC

What in the world is going on with your goats? I figured at least patch would have kidded by now. If I didn't have a 4-H board meeting tomorrow night I would drive down there and squeeze those kids out while you are at work. Well good luck tonight maybe it will be a quiet night and you can get some rest.


----------



## Queen Mum

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## that's*satyrical

C'mon BABIES!!!! Maybe someone needs to go give the 3 of them that squeeze and a dash of cayenne in their feed


----------



## Roll farms

We have BOOM x 2 - Patch and Dazzle   

Now that I've 'seen' it in person, OH, yeah...that's BOOM....Now I remember...pics don't do Dazzle justice, folks.







She climbed up on the feeder to stretch and I took this pic, really shows the 'shiny' I kept talking about, and the veins (being strutted)







For comparison's sake 

2 or 3 days ago






Tonight






I dunno how "BOOM" Patch gets (this is her first kidding since I bought her) but you can see a noticeable difference from the pic I took earlier today, and she's been just the same for days and days....this may be as "boomy" as she gets, being a boer.  And please excuse how funny she looks w/ a shaved bald behind...I didn't realize I had the trimmers set that short.

Patch earlier today






Patch tonight






The good news is, it has FINALLY stopped raining for the 1st time in 3 or 4 days.
Bad news is, they're not "in labor" yet, and I have to work tomorrow.....
GOATS!  ugh....


----------



## Queen Mum

Now that is BOOM!   Really BOOM!

Babies are coming.  SOON!  Wowzers.  Maybe tonight!


----------



## neener92

I'm excited to see kids!


----------



## that's*satyrical

Finally!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Tap, tap, tap, tap... My foot is getting tired.  Those girls need to hurry it up.


----------



## redtailgal

Those poor girls.  My back hurts just looking at their udders.

*still thinking pink


----------



## RPC

yay!!!


----------



## daisychick

Wow!  Thanks for the pics!  Now I can see what BOOM is!  Such a huge difference in one day.   Come on girls, have those babies!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Note to staff, please remove this post. thank you.


----------



## Roll farms

NO, don't be thinking all pink

I gotta fill orders, I need bucks and does.

Stop all this pink stuff.

And w/ Foxy, I want 2 boys, just an FYI....but we can't let her know, see?

It may be tomorrow, nobody's in 'labor'...but folks, it's progress.  Hopefully not until 6 am or later tomorrow.....

And to think....I came *thisclose* to not going to check on them tonight....it's snowing like crazy, I have a headache, and I'm tired.....but now I'm glad I did.  And since it's not raining, I should get to sleep unless / until they decide to go, because I'll hear them on the monitor.  When it's raining I can't hear and I lay awake and worry.


----------



## elevan




----------



## Livinwright Farm

C'mon *babies!!!!!*


----------



## RPC

I hope to wake up and check this to see new boer babies.


----------



## Roll farms

Sleep for both of us, Roger....I can say I'm going to bed, but I know I'll lay there listening for baby talk and pushing.....

Em, hand me some o' that popcorn....


----------



## autumnprairie

Here some popcorn


----------



## elevan

Here ya go Roll:


----------



## Roll farms

Now I'm all hyped up.  
Sorta like the night before you get to do something fun....you can't sleep, you know you should...but....you're eyes / mind won't cooperate.

Wonder if TSC would mind if I curl up in the dog beds and take a nap tomorrow instead of putting up freight....lol

Thanks for the popcorn, ladies.


----------



## RPC

In a month I will be the same way, I should be in bed right now but I keep hoping you will say they shot them out and show pictures of a really nice black paint boer doeling and 3 other cute kids.


----------



## Roll farms

Go to bed Roger, I just checked and they're chewing their cud / sleeping.  It's too early, they're gonna wait til I finally fall asleep....doe code, ya know.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## Roll farms

Poor DH is trying to watch tv and I keep making him mute it so I can 'hear' what's going on.  

It's gonna be a loooooooooong night.


----------



## Mamaboid

Ya know, between checking this thread and watching the Cinnamon goat cam, I hadn't moved in so long my legs wouldn't work when I finally had to go away for a few minutes to get a drink and such before I came back to settle in to keep checking all night long.  Can you imagine what I will be like a month from now when mine get ready to have theirs??  My dh thinks I have lost what common sense I had.


----------



## Roll farms

Nothin' yet.


----------



## RPC

boo to them I was hoping to see some kids. I am sure you are too.


----------



## Ms. Research

Well we have BOOM, but no babies.  Come on girls.  Roll and the rest of us are antsy for your deliveries.  

K


----------



## Roll farms

Patch is in labor, almost ready to start pushing!


----------



## Ms. Research

Alright, about time!  Come on Patch.   

Can't wait to come home from work today and see baby pics.  

K


----------



## jodief100

Go Patch!  Go Patch!






Beautiful babies on the way!  Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## 20kidsonhill




----------



## wannacow

Just poured my coffee.  I'm waiting too!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I told you Patch would pop first! I can't wait! Come on Patch! You can do it!


----------



## Roll farms

Twin does!  Paint and solid red.....pics after I feed them

And if I'm not mistaken, Dazzle's seriously considering going into labor, too.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

That is great news!  Twin DOELINGS! Congratulations!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Twin does!  Paint and solid red.....pics after I feed them
> 
> And if I'm not mistaken, Dazzle's seriously considering going into labor, too.


 that is just awesome !!


----------



## daisychick

Whoooohooooo!


----------



## jodief100

If I recall you wanted a Black and White paint girl from patch.  Did you get it?  I can't WAIT to see pics!!!!!!


----------



## RPC

Twins......I thought for sure she would have more since she was so big. Well congrats I can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Roll farms

Not the best pics, I'll post some better ones once they dry off later...unless Dazzle keeps me busy until work...

8# paint







8.5# CHUNKY solid red


----------



## DonnaBelle

Congratulations are in order, that Dazzle made a liar outta me!!

Glad all is well and you got two beautiful baby doelings.

Pictures Please!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan

Congratulations!!!

Hoping you have a full day of kidding before work!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

They are adorable! Congratulations! 

What are they laying in?


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> What are they laying in?


That would be a (human) kid playpen, I'm pretty sure


----------



## daisychick

Sooooo cute!   Congrats!   I can't believe that is all Patch had in there,  she was sooooo wide.   Glad you got 2 doelings, they look great!


----------



## redtailgal

Yay! Congratulations!  I love the little red!


----------



## autumnprairie

There beautiful Rolls, you all girls from her right?


----------



## peachick

congrats!!!  wayyy  cute!


----------



## Roll farms

Nope, I needed one bl/wh paint doe for me and a wether for a customer.

Didn't get either one....but won't complain about healthy girls.  RTG, come and get the red if you want her.

Yep, they're in a playpen.  What else would I put babies in?   
I'd like does from Dazzle and bucks from Foxy.

Speaking of Foxy, she hasn't went BOOM at all...and I'm REALLY hoping she's just passing her plug....but when I left the barn, she had a string.  
Dazzle's having infrequent mild contractions.  
Patch is still working on her afterbirth....
I have to leave for work in 3 hours......


----------



## redtailgal

curious question,

Do you separate your does from the others when they kid?


----------



## poorboys

congrats!! hoping all goes well while you are at work, love the paint. and to redtailgal I don't know about Roll, but I do separte my does  before, after and during kidding.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

congrats!! february is seeming like a long ways off for us.  Hope it continues to go well for the rest of your does.


----------



## Roll farms

Thanks everyone.  They're awful cute!

Yup, RTG, I always seperate them...Our kidding season is during the MUD season and I'd hate for a doe to go out in that mucky mess trying to get away from the others to kid in privacy and the kids get stuck in the mud or worse.

(Creampuff did that once, we named her baby "MudPuddle" b/c that's where I found her, half submerged, on a 30dg day!)

Plus, I can hear them on the monitor better.

For those who're wondering why they're in a playpen, I bottle raise 100% of our does and most of our bucks...I started doing that w/ dairy goats (CAE prevention, because we want the milk, etc) and when we got into boers, I just continued the practice.  Not saying it's the best / only / etc. way.  Just sayin' that's why they're in a playpen.
They're in an unheated room (so they won't freeze when they go to the kid room tomorrow from being too warm today) and we monitor them in here the 1st 24 hours and it's handier for feeding them / cleaning up newborn poop mess.

I had big plans to let Patch and Jazmine raise their own boys (wethers) this year b/c 'boer people' don't like to bottle raise kids.  
Then DH drug his feet on getting the buck pen done, and now they (bucks) have to move into the only pen I was going to have open for Patch and Jaz.  
And then....Patch had does anydarnway.

What is that saying, "God laughs at plans" ?  So do GOATS....lol.

ETA:  I got some really good 'educational' pictures / videos of contractions, bubbles, etc.  DH wasn't there when she actually kidded, so no birth shots, but by golly you'll know "Labor" when you see it.


----------



## wannacow

Congrats!  They're beautiful.    I sure appreciate your sharing with us all.  My first kids are due the end of Mar/beginning of April.  I'm nervous and excited all at the same time.    Your shared experiences are priceless.  Thanks!


----------



## Roll farms

Strange goings on around here....

I hear what sounds like a buck 'sweet talking' a doe in heat....in general population!  No bucks allowed there.....

So I sneak over and take a look and.....Peyton is biting at, meh-meh-meh-ing like a buck, licking on, and then raring back and headbutting Jazmine.  
Jaz and Peyton are both *supposed* to be due next Monday....So I'm thinking hormone surge or something.

I go in there and get a feel of Peyton and...her udder's pretty darn firm....ligs are semi-soft.  What the heck???  I saw her bred....she could go now I supposed but....why?

She starts waylaying Jaz again so I grabbed her collar - AND SHE BIT ME!

She's having a time out right now in the other kidding stall.  I don't *think* she's in labor....but she's obviously in a foul mood and I don't want her to hurt hers or Jaz's kids.

Dazzle is contracting more often, has goo, and pawing.

These heifers are gonna make me crazy before the day's out....


----------



## redtailgal

Thanks for the info Rolls.

I am looking forward to your videos!


Sounds like romper room at your house right now!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

The doe that we have now that is pregnant is chasing around one of the other does and then is peeing, smelling her own urine and giving a buck like face and mehh to the scent of her own pee. Has to be a hormone thing. If it's indicating that she's having boys then I guess I get freezer babies.


----------



## Roll farms

Dazzle - twin boys.....once again, pics once I've fed them.....


----------



## marlowmanor

congratulations! Did you want boys from Dazzle?

ETA: Nevermind looked back a page and discovered you wanted does from her.


----------



## autumnprairie

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Congratulations! This is a kidding day at your farm, eh? Good for you! Enjoy them!


----------



## redtailgal

Well, two done one more to go.......

Heres to healthy babies and happy mommas (goat and human!)


----------



## Chickie2378

Alpha doe will usually become the buck if needed.   I saw this many times and crack up watching the herd.

heck the alpha doe will even take on the buck sometimes    that is even more hilarious to watch   lol


edited to say I found the pics of the kids.  Absolutely adorable.  The first kids coloring is fab.  healthy too boot!
successful kiddings are wonderful.


----------



## Roll farms

Sad update - the paint kid patch had is deformed.  
I went to check her butt (for poop) and....there's no tail to lift and there's an odd 'appendage' / opening, I can't tell if it's an anus, vulva or penis b/c it doesn't look like any of them.

I've always heard of deformed kids being born every now and then....guess sooner or later it had to be our turn.

I called my vet, he wants to see her / him / it.  Then it will be put down.  

I will post pics as soon as Elevan gives me the go ahead.

The good news - her sister seems 'normal' and the twin Nub bucks are doing fine.

Dazzle's boys - 

7.5#







8#


----------



## daisychick

Awwww sad news about the paint baby.      The twin boys are cute and sure do look a lot alike!!!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I am very sorry to hear about the goat kid.   The twin boys are adorable, congratulations!


----------



## jodief100

So sorry.    She is so pretty.  These things happen.


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Sad update - the paint kid patch had is deformed.
> I went to check her butt (for poop) and....there's no tail to lift and there's an odd 'appendage' / opening, I can't tell if it's an anus, vulva or penis b/c it doesn't look like any of them.
> 
> I've always heard of deformed kids being born every now and then....guess sooner or later it had to be our turn.
> 
> I called my vet, he wants to see her / him / it.  Then it will be put down.
> 
> I will post pics as soon as Elevan gives me the go ahead.
> 
> The good news - her sister seems 'normal' and the twin Nub bucks are doing fine.




I'm sorry that you've had a deformed kid born there.  Hopefully your thread on the subject will provide some education on this particular deformity.


----------



## Roll farms

Pics posted in the 'disease' section.

Don'tcha just know it, I was almost pondering keeping that one. :/


----------



## redtailgal

Oh, Kim!  I am sorry, how disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Mamaboid

So sorry to hear about your baby. 

Congrats on the healthy babies.  Those little guys are adorable.


----------



## jmsim93




----------



## SmallFarmGirl




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

SO sorry. It kind of looks like a perineal raphe defect.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

So very sorry.  I have been part of too many "putting downs" in my life.  I don't care what animal it is, if you had them 5 minutes or 5 years, it never gets any easier.  Praying that all of your other kiddings go smoothly and everyone is healthy.


----------



## terrilhb

I am so sorry. Sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## Missy

Sorry for your loss

Are we thinking pink or blue for the last one? ...Ah I suppose I can go back a few posts and look...


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Congrats on the healthy kids!!!  So sorry one had to be put down though...


----------



## Roll farms

Peyton, twins - buck and doe...I haven't even seen 'em yet, so I'll post pics soon as I can.

What a crazy goat day here!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on all the kids!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Peyton, twins - buck and doe...I haven't even seen 'em yet, so I'll post pics soon as I can.
> 
> What a crazy goat day here!!!


Oh wow! Twins, Twins and more twins! Congratulations! I am looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Note to staff, please remove this post. thank you.


----------



## Roll farms

DH calls me at work and says, "You were right, Peyton kidded!"

These are Freeney's siblings....and BULLITT'S FIRST BABIES!!!!

And...both have tails 

Bad news is....not as pretty as Freeney and Forrest, but healthy and there are a few spots, so I won't complain.

The boy (of course, since he's a BOY, he's got more spots....)







The doeling - a total keeper, btw - two pics b/c the only one you can see her "spot" in, doesn't show her true color...she's really, really dark mahogany / black mixed...












That should be it for a few days.  Next up is Foxy and Jazmine, since Peyton went 6 days early....or my math stinks... 
Should be a few days to a week.

I had to bust out the 2nd playpen....


----------



## autumnprairie

I am sorry about your paint,  
Congrats for having 6 kids in one day.


----------



## marlowmanor

My oldest son thinks the boy should be named Jordan! He looked at it and said "that looks like baby Jordan." 

They are both gorgeous babies.


----------



## Queen Mum

OH my gosh.  I love the little white toes on the buckling.  He is so darned sweet.   And the doeling has BEAUTIFUL coloring.  Gorgeous in fact.  Congratulations.   Very nice!


----------



## wannacow

So sorry about your little paint.    I'm glad all the others are healthy.  (and beautiful.    )


----------



## RPC

WOW you are in baby city over there. I would love to come hang out for a while. Sorry about the Paint baby but it is cute whatever it is. Your spotted girl may not have a ton of spots but she is still spotted so now you have another one. I am praying right now that Jazmine has doe/buck twins and that they are paints.


----------



## Roll farms

I don't expect spots, either solid reds or trads from Jaz....but we can hope, right?

Come on over Roger....preferably at feeding time....extra hands would be great, lol.


----------



## RPC

Well I could be dreaming but traditional's are so boring. I would be ok with a red one. Him and Valentine can make me some red kids.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm

congrats ROLL  What cuties!!!!


----------



## Ms. Research

What a day you had Roll.  All this waiting and then WHAM!  

Congratulations on all your kids.  So sorry to hear about Patch's doe.  It's nature and it happens.  

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL doe from Peyton.  Love the Spot, but absolutely love the Mahogany coloring.   Can't wait to see other pics in the future.  

Wish I was closer.  Would love to lend a hand. 

K


----------



## that's*satyrical

Wow that is a lot of kids in one day!!! Glad most of them were healthy. Sorry about the one sick one  Did you end up having to skip work?


----------



## Roll farms

Nope, I went in an hr. late and came home an hr. early....Very glad I'm off the rest of the week.

6 babies screaming for their breakfast.  I left the monitor off last night and slept 7 glorious hours straight through....I NEEDED THAT.


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Nope, I went in an hr. late and came home an hr. early....Very glad I'm off the rest of the week.
> 
> 6 babies screaming for their breakfast.  I left the monitor off last night and slept 7 glorious hours straight through....I NEEDED THAT.


Glad you got your rest.  And you have off the rest of the week.  6 babies.  So thrilled for you.

K


----------



## that's*satyrical

That does work out well. You have the rest of the week to enjoy playing with & snuggling them


----------



## Mamaboid

Congratulations on more gorgeous babies.  That little doe is a wonderful color.  What a day you had.


----------



## jodief100

They are gorgeous!  Nice to KNOW Bullit throws spots!  I like the just a few spots here and there much better than the all over spotted.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

AWESOME BABIES LOVELY TOO !!!!  :bun


----------



## RPC

So which colts player will Payton's doe be named after? How is everyone doing today?


----------



## poorboys

Sorry about the paint, the others are beautiful of course, I love the black ones!!!!!


----------



## Roll farms

Oh holy heck, I wanted babies but not 5 newborns in 12 hours....

The paint kid was a doe, I will update what the doc said about her in that thread later.

Been crazy nuts busy w/ kids, bottles, heat-treating 3 batches of colostrum (Dazzle alone gave me a HALF GALLON of liquid gold!), playpen clean up, the vet, a run to Wal Mart, etc.

Now I gotta go feed / milk / fix supper, etc....so gimme time and there'll be an update in that other thread.

And new pics tomorrow.

And birthing pics / vids as soon as I can.   Promise....

The new black doe w/ a spot's name we're still pondering....


----------



## marlowmanor

Will you tell us all the names of the kids when you update?


----------



## autumnprairie

Kim don't forget to breathe, You have your handsful and then some. Can't wait til you get time for it all.


----------



## redtailgal

Soooo, whatcha gonna do in your spare time?


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Soooo, whatcha gonna do in your spare time?


----------



## Roll farms

Well, RTG, I was gonna make you some goat milk fudge but since you're a Smarty McSmarterson....now I won't.  

So there


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well, RTG, I was gonna make you some goat milk fudge but since you're a Smarty McSmarterson....now I won't.
> 
> So there


I think RTG is gonna want to change her mind !! MMMMM ........


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well, RTG, I was gonna make you some goat milk fudge but since you're a Smarty McSmarterson....now I won't.
> 
> So there


I'll take her  fudge, I am  being good and sweet today


----------



## redtailgal

lol, I couldnt help myself.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, RTG, I was gonna make you some goat milk fudge but since you're a Smarty McSmarterson....now I won't.
> 
> So there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take her  fudge, I am  being good and sweet today
Click to expand...

Me tooo !!


----------



## Roll farms

Jazmine's in labor....Don't tell Roger, we don't wanna have him all wound up....


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Come on Jazmine, give us *TRIPLETS*!!!! 

So Kim, when are *you* gonna install a kidding cam?  Marestare costs money, but you can use ustream.com the same way for free


----------



## RPC

Too late kim work is extra slow today so I have been playing on my phone. Come on Jaz spit out a nice buck for me.


----------



## Roll farms

Or two....

Really good contractions but not pushing yet.  I am so sick today (sinus infection) and I'm not sitting in the cold waiting / watching....thank goodness for baby monitors....


----------



## RPC

I never should have looked now I am checking ever 2 minutes waiting for you to post. I am a little nutty this time of year.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I have lost count?  So how many kids do you have on the ground now?  And you bottle feed all of them, correct?


----------



## Roll farms

We're at 5 bottle babies....she's still not pushing, Roger...

It's about time to feed the 5, she'll probably start pushing when I start that....


----------



## RPC

Omg so maybe I will have to come to your house this weekend. I am really excited.


----------



## Roll farms

PAINT BUCK!!!  And a trad buck....Whoo HOOO


----------



## 20kidsonhill

congrats!


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> PAINT BUCK!!!  And a trad buck....Whoo HOOO


Congrats!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

So 2 more?  Wow! 7 babies!


----------



## KellyHM

What's a trad buck?


----------



## Livinwright Farm

KellyHM said:
			
		

> What's a trad buck?


I believe it refers to a Boer being the traditional coloration (White body brown, black or red head)


----------



## RPC

Yay!!!!! I can not wait to see them. I wanna leave work and drive down there right now but I can't. I have to finish the day then do chores and all that crap. But I will be there this weekend some time. Sorry you didn't get your doe that you wanted.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Note to staff, please remove this post. thank you.


----------



## wannacow




----------



## Roll farms

9# whopper 1st born - 3 teated :/







8 # second born - 2 teated 






As much as I can tell (as newborns), these guys have a LOT of frame, neck, leg - just gonna be BIG boys, I believe.  The traditional boy has Bullitt's honkin' perfect Roman nose.

Roger, lemme know which one you want....if you wanna wait til you've put your hands on 'em, that's fine.


----------



## RPC

Kim I would like to come down this weekend and check them out. Right off the bat the paint looks the longest, tallest, thickest best choice but 3 teats are what might stop me. The traditional looks good too don't get me wrong and the 2 teats are a big plus. So I think once I see them in person I will be able to better decide which one.


----------



## Roll farms

That's what I hoped you'd say.   
Color wise, yeah, the paint is NICE, but there's nothing "wrong" w/ the trad, and 2 teated..................


----------



## autumnprairie

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## RPC

What is winning with the paint is I think he looks longer and I some of my does are lacking in that department so I could really use that. I think they both look like they are good in the height department and width. Color is always a bonus for me but quality comes first. I just really have to think about those teats.


----------



## Roll farms

I don't blame you...
The trad boy may just be longer than he looks in that pic, he doesn't have his 'sea legs' under him yet.  By the time you see them they'll be over their newborn floppiness.

When I bought Bullitt I looked at his teats closely...So did dh...but as he grew we found an 'extra' one down in his belly fur at the edge of the bare patch.  
I decided to go ahead and use him b/c I liked everything else about him.

Jaz is 2 teated.


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice looking boys!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Very nice!


----------



## RPC

Is it Saturday afternoon yet? I am ready to see them.


----------



## Roll farms

Now that they're dried off / wandering around, I'm really - really liking both of them.

Thick, muscular, good length, great boer heads....THIS is what I wanted when I bred Bullitt to Jaz....glad it came to fruition...even if I didn't get a doe.


----------



## neener92

I *LOVE* that paint buckling! I wish you weren't so far away, I'd get him for sure!  Beautiful babies, and sorry about the paint doeling!


----------



## Ms. Research

Congratulations.  Jaz did really good.  Love both the Boys. 

K


----------



## Roll farms

I discovered this morning that the trad buckling has a moonspot... 

Pics later, I got children to feed and half a hog to travel 2 hours to pick up..........


----------



## daisychick

Moonspots are my favorite.   Maybe Bullitt has some spots in his genes.  That would be nice!!!   Can't wait to see the spot picture.


----------



## Roll farms

Bullitt's brother had moonspots, but we took Bullitt b/c we thought he had 2 teats and his brother had 4.  
Turned out Bullitt has an extra nub after all....but he's still a fine looking boy and makes spots to boot.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

What beautiful babies. I want one!


----------



## doxiemoxie

Congrats on the new babies!   but you can't just tell us they're cute.  We need more pictures so we can judge for ourselves


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> Congrats on the new babies!   but you can't just tell us they're cute.  We need more pictures so we can judge for ourselves


I agree


----------



## Roll farms

Jaz's boys dry - 

The paint side A







Side B






The trad....he has a tan moonspot on his neck, behind his ear.


----------



## redtailgal

OK, wow.  The paint sidie a and side b looks like two different goats!  

I dont generaly like traditional all that much, but I do like that second boy.  He is nice looking!

Pretty babies!


----------



## autumnprairie

I can't wait for mine, yours are beautiful


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> OK, wow.  The paint sidie a and side b looks like two different goats!
> 
> I dont generaly like traditional all that much, but I do like that second boy.  He is nice looking!
> 
> Pretty babies!


Yes, wow. I was shocked, lol and liked the little brown one with white legs better, lol.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Those are both really nice kids!  I love the rear angulation on the traditional kid and how upstanding he is.  Very, very nice.


----------



## DKRabbitry

I was looking at spotty boers one day and came across this website that said that some spots aren't moonspots but rather dilute spots. http://www.maxboergoats.com/dappledandspotted.php
 I was excited because I have a lamancha with a crazy off colored spot and I was excited because I thought she might produce them, then I read that just a dilute spot doesn't necessarily mean that the goat has spotted genetics :/
So, Your little boer there... if that spot stays that color would it be a dilute spot?  and if it lightens up it would be a moonspot?  Probably the wrong place to post this... maybe I go find that spotty thread I saw somewheres and bring it back to life.

I wish I raised boers... I would love a doe that is juuuust like that paint buckling of yours.  He is tooooooo cute!  Like someone picked him up and dipped his legs in paint.


----------



## Roll farms

In my (so far) limited experience w/ these guys (spotted goats), the tan ones turn even lighter as they age, to an 'off-white'.
If this is a dilute spot, than that's what his uncle had, so it WOULD be genetic in his case, though...wouldn't it???

We'll have to see what happens as he ages, I guess.

I'm not someone who gets crazy technical about colors.  Like "tiger dappled" - I just say dappled.

So to me, any spot that's lighter than the coat, is a moonspot.  Crazy / irregular color splotches are dappled.

You could get this buckling and breed him to your LM does.


----------



## DKRabbitry

Yah, it is nuts when you get stuck on technicalities... 

Annnnnnd.... no I need a couple boer does to breed to my lamancha buck silly   If I had the money right now, I would take that red doeling you have in a hearbeat.  *sigh* Maybe next year I can sell some lamancha kids and save up the $$$ to make my way down there and lighten your doeling load.

ETA: NO WAIT!  If this crazy spotted nubian kid would ever grow I coul use HIM on my pretty red boer doe!!!


----------



## doxiemoxie

Oh Rolls! you gave us more pics- bless you!  Thank you.  They are   gorgeous.  That little trad boy looks like he is ready to pose for the judges.


----------



## RPC

Kim I am really liking that traditional boy and so does Taylor. I can't wait to see him in a couple hours.


----------



## Roll farms

Ruby just had a black headed doeling!  Found her cold in the gen pop pen, I didn't think she was due until late this month / early next month.....Warming her up / gonna feed her, then pics.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Ruby just had a black headed doeling!  Found her cold in the gen pop pen, I didn't think she was due until late this month / early next month.....Warming her up / gonna feed her, then pics.


WOW  you had another one that was expecting ????


----------



## autumnprairie

didn't you want a black headed doeling? Congrats! does she normally have singles.


----------



## wannacow

Wow!  Congrats!!!


----------



## elevan

Congrats!  Your girls were awfully sneaky on you this year.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Congratulations!  I cannot wait to see pictures!


----------



## marlowmanor

Waiting on pictures of new doeling.  I'm literally refreshing every few minutes waiting on pictures. I believe I may have an addiction!


----------



## autumnprairie

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Waiting on pictures of new doeling.  I'm literally refreshing every few minutes waiting on pictures. I believe I may have an addiction!


X2


----------



## Roll farms

Sorry guys, RPC (Roger) just left, we had a nice long (4 hr plus) visit, he and DH and I talking goats and playing w/ goats, etc.
Now Foxy's udder has went BOOM (he was hoping she'd kid....) and I'm fixing dinner, I'll try to get the pic posted in between....


----------



## marlowmanor

Take your time. We all understand how busy you must be.  Waiting patiently for my baby goat fix!


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## marlowmanor

She is gorgeous!  Thank you Kim! If I had room for boers and could get some that were not the traditional red/white I would so be doing it! I love that black headed baby!  Waiting to see what Foxy does now!


----------



## Missy

Beautiful babies!!! I am so jealous over here!


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cutie! Great that she is warm and ok.


----------



## Roll farms

BOYS from Foxy, I need BOYS....at least one...

Going to check on her now....she sounds miserable....*grunt, grunt, grunt*


----------



## marlowmanor

Roll farms said:
			
		

> BOYS from Foxy, I need BOYS....at least one...
> 
> Going to check on her now....she sounds miserable....*grunt, grunt, grunt*


Isn't Foxy Freeneys mom? Or am I remembering that wrong?

ETA: Looked it up, Peyton is Freeney's mommy! I'm thinking Foxy has the potential to throw some pretty spotted kids too. Hoping you get a buck and doe from her that are beautifully spotted!  Ruby definately gave you a surprise with the single doeling. She wasn't supposed to go till Feburary according to your kidding schedule.


----------



## RPC

Well I made it home and so does that mean Foxy kidded already? I told Kim I was leaving like 3 times hoping that would throw Foxy into labor.....Kim started dinner and I was hoping that would throw her into labor and now I am home so she has probably kidded. Atleast I got to see my girl Ruby's kid. That is her first doeling she has ever had. Thanks again for letting me come talk with you guys and I will see you next weekend to pick up my new buckling.


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> BOYS from Foxy, I need BOYS....at least one...
> 
> Going to check on her now....she sounds miserable....*grunt, grunt, grunt*


praying for boys 

































 praying for boys


----------



## Roll farms

It may be tomorrow before she actually goes into labor, I just stared at her for a good half hour and didn't see nary a contraction.

This is Foxy's first time being bred Nubian, she was bred boer the last 2 times, so I'm excited to see what she produces.

Here's Foxy's udder 'before'







Tonight











And here's a dry but still wobbly pic of Ruby's girl.  She's got wonky legs, I'm hoping it's just b/c she was so cold (she was stiff when I found her, I thought she was dead at first) and because Foxy didn't get her BoSe shots.  She's had B vitamin and BoSe and colostrum.






We think Gus (LGD) chased Ruby off the kid, he was growling at the goats when we found the kid.  She's raised kids before so don't see why she would have left her.  
BAD DOG.
This was probably Gus' 1st time being around a kid and he thought he was protecting it, I imagine.


----------



## Ms. Research

Ruby's baby is just precious.  Hoping she's OK after her slightly traumatic entry into the world.  


Sending Baby Boy Kids wishes for Foxy your way!  

K


----------



## Roll farms

*yawn*

Foxy, twin boys.

Gotta feed / milk / bottle feed.....gonna be a while for pics, but you'll get 'em when I can.

10 bottle babies now....in 5 days.


----------



## Missy

Wow. that is a lot of boys....Congrats on all the babies Good luck with them all!


----------



## Roll farms

Yeah....4 does (including the one we lost from Patch) and 7 boys.  Chaos is at 100% boys.  He'd best turn that around fast


----------



## Missy

Do you have many more does due?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Missy said:
			
		

> Do you have many more does due?


it seems like rolls has 900 does due !!!! Does it ever stop ????


----------



## Roll farms

Well.....I have more due, but I can't tell you when just yet.  NOBODY is kidding on time.

I didn't think Derri took, but now it's looking like maybe she's building an udder so she may be next.  I thought Ruby'd go in Jan / Feb and she had hers yesterday.

Risque, the 2 Toggs, the 2 Obs, and the yearling boers are all pg (or supposed to be....) so we shall see.  Unless Derri goes soon, we're done for at least a month. 


I THINK.  

Pics in a minute, I finally got the colostrum done, milk pastuerized, dishes washed, etc.

SO GLAD Dh's best buddy is bringing lunch today.


----------



## Roll farms

9# 1st born






9# 2nd born






Gotta give Foxy credit, she spit these monsters out like they were little ones.


----------



## daisychick

Cute , Cute, Cute.  I just love nubian faces.     So how is the little black head doeling doing?   Is she a keeper for your farm?


----------



## elevan

Congratulations!  Again    Crazy times on Roll Farm!


----------



## RPC

Wow those were some big boys and not a spot between them?


----------



## ksalvagno

Foxy's boys are adorable! You sure have gotten busy now! I think I'm going to be bottle feeding my 2 boys and not looking forward to it.


----------



## Missy

They are just adorable!!! I love love love the big ears


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats on more babies, I am so jealous I want babies too! I took some pics that I will post later of my 5 month old boer clown she played in her own style of make up


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Those boys are really nice looking.  I love their coloring.


----------



## Roll farms

Nope, no spots.  Really good Nubian breed character, though....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Congrats on more babies, I am so jealous I want babies too! I took some pics that I will post later of my 5 month old boer clown she played in her own style of make up


I NEED TO SEE THAT !!!


----------



## redtailgal

OOOHHH, the ears.


----------



## poorboys

And the solid brown ears, very nice. I'm sorrta glad I'm not that busy yet, good luck with them. their all sweet.


----------



## Roll farms

Derri - single big buckling, I'm gonna be a while on pics, I will admit I'm a bit overwheled at them moment....


----------



## autumnprairie

we are up to 11 now? you need an extra pair hands


----------



## Roll farms

Derri's buckling - 9#....


----------



## marlowmanor

He is handsome. His ears are soooo long too!


----------



## wannacow

Can he fly?    He's adorable!


----------



## elevan

wannacow said:
			
		

> *Can he fly?*   He's adorable!


----------



## jodief100

He is adorable!  Looks like Choas perfers to make Y style swimmers.  I guess he knows what a stud he is and figures everyone wants more of him.


----------



## TTs Chicks

Wow - you are gonna be super busy with bottles and babies !  He is cute


----------



## Mamaboid

OMG  those ears.


----------



## RPC

Kim I don't know how you do it. As soon as you get mine dehorned I will try to get down and get him so you don't have to mess with him anymore. If I had more money I would get him a buddy so you were down 2 but I am tapped out and havnt even gotten christmas presents.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

wannacow said:
			
		

> Can he fly?    He's adorable!


 he is to cute !!!


----------



## redtailgal

just in case you didnt realize it.......in between those ears and those legs, there is a baby goat.


----------



## Roll farms

I'm fixin' to go down to the barn and kick Chaos in the hoo hoo's.

5 stinkin' boys in a row.

HMPH.


----------



## marlowmanor

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm fixin' to go down to the barn and kick Chaos in the hoo hoo's.
> 
> 5 stinkin' boys in a row.
> 
> HMPH.


 Sorry about all the boys Kim. If a swift kick to the hoo hoos works on Chaos, maybe it could work on human men too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 DH has given us 3 boys in a row so far!   It will be a long while before we even think about trying again though, if we even do it.


----------



## autumnprairie

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fixin' to go down to the barn and kick Chaos in the hoo hoo's.
> 
> 5 stinkin' boys in a row.
> 
> HMPH.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all the boys Kim. If a swift kick to the hoo hoos works on Chaos, maybe it could work on human men too. http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/fighting/kick-in-the-balls.gif DH has given us 3 boys in a row so far!   It will be a long while before we even think about trying again though, if we even do it.
Click to expand...




PRAYING FOR GIRLS    
how many more are due now? or are you going to get a reprieve for a bit?


----------



## ksalvagno

Love the ears! I don't know how you bottle feed so many kids. I'm bottle feeding 2 and that is more than enough for me.


----------



## Missy

Wow, he is adorable!! Love the ears!


----------



## Roll farms

Let's just say I'm REALLY glad my dh is layed off right now / available to help.  As it is, the older kids have figured out how to steal bottles from the younger kids and it's quite an adventure in the kid room at feeding time.

I *think* we are done for a good while.  Unless one of the Toggs is bred.  I see no evidence of it but....I didn't think Derri was bred, either.

I swear I'll get new pics up as soon as I can but you can probably stop checking the thread for a while.  I think I have nearly all of these kids spoken for except the black spotted boy and maybe the black headed girl.

Thanks for sharing this we/ me, folks.


----------



## RPC

Wow that's awesome that you might have them mostly spoken for. I just can't wait till my does kid even though I only have 3 this year.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Your welcome !! I would come to your house and help if I could !!!


----------



## autumnprairie

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Your welcome !! I would come to your house and help if I could !!!


X2


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I live Derri's baby.  He is very cute.  Love the ears.


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Let's just say I'm REALLY glad my dh is layed off right now / available to help.  As it is, the older kids have figured out how to steal bottles from the younger kids and it's quite an adventure in the kid room at feeding time.
> 
> I *think* we are done for a good while.  Unless one of the Toggs is bred.  I see no evidence of it but....I didn't think Derri was bred, either.
> 
> I swear I'll get new pics up as soon as I can but you can probably stop checking the thread for a while.  I think I have nearly all of these kids spoken for except the black spotted boy and maybe the black headed girl.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this we/ me, folks.


Congratulations on getting almost all your new babies spoken for.  I knew you wouldn't have problems with this lot.  Beautiful babies that will definitely benefit any herd.  So wish I could get out of where I am, get some land soon, because I would definitely drive out there to pick up one or two.  

K


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Congrats on all the new kids!! They are adorable, and the length of them Nubian ears!  WOW!!!


----------



## TTs Chicks

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fixin' to go down to the barn and kick Chaos in the hoo hoo's.
> 
> 5 stinkin' boys in a row.
> 
> HMPH.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all the boys Kim. If a swift kick to the hoo hoos works on Chaos, maybe it could work on human men too. http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/fighting/kick-in-the-balls.gif DH has given us 3 boys in a row so far!   It will be a long while before we even think about trying again though, if we even do it.
Click to expand...

Mine too - 3 boys  -  however, DH made sure there wouldn't be any more tries for us


----------



## Roll farms

Group shot - sort of - off the 11 kids, hard to get ALL of them in one pic, they never stop moving


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

WOW c thats alot of GOATS !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Derri's buckling - 9#....
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Derriboy.jpg


Oh my gosh, I love the ears! I want.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Group shot - sort of - off the 11 kids, hard to get ALL of them in one pic, they never stop moving
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/11kids11.jpg


They are so adorable. Thank you for posting them all.


----------



## redtailgal

How do you ever get anything else done?

I mean, GEESH!


----------



## Roll farms

Well, I DO do a lot of this:


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well, I DO do a lot of this:
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/11kids2.jpg


The big mommy .. sooooo cute .   They think you are one I think !!!


----------



## TTs Chicks

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well, I DO do a lot of this:
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/11kids2.jpg


This is the best part of having babies  they really are adorable.


----------



## DonnaBelle

That's what it's all about isn't it??

Beautiful picture, thanks for posting it.....

DonnaBelle


----------



## redtailgal

You do realize how jealous that makes me, right?


----------



## RPC

Look at all of them. I feel bad for my little guy look at his head. He sure is cute though. Ruby's girl gets right in there too. She is pretty special.


----------



## autumnprairie

they are precious ,


----------



## poorboys

beautiful, give them a hug from me, I've got a little longer to go.


----------



## Queen Mum

I LOVE babies!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well, I DO do a lot of this:
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/11kids2.jpg


Wow what beautiful babies. My daughter (age 4) was sitting next to me when I looked at all the babies, and she asked me when we get to have some more goats.  Maybe she will help me convince her daddy.


----------



## wannacow




----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> You do realize how jealous that makes me, right?


X2


----------



## Ms. Research

Love the baby shots.  Especially the one with "Big Mom" in there.   Just a slight jealousy twang.   You are very lucky.  

K


----------



## Missy

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize how jealous that makes me, right?
> 
> 
> 
> X2
Click to expand...

X3


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm

Doesn't get any better than this.... ... Thank you for posting these pictures!!!


----------



## jmsim93

That's alot of time and $$$ right there!!!  I know you have to be proud.


----------



## Ms. Research

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> That's alot of time and $$$ right there!!!  I know you have to be proud.


Ditto.  We all wish we get to that stage.  Congratulations Roll.  May you have continued success.  Especially in the future.  DH really likes RPC's Nubian.   Sorry, thinking of myself.  lol. 

K


----------



## RPC

After the fair does he want me to send the nubian to him?


----------



## RareBreedFancier

Just caught up, sooooo many adorable babies, congratulations!


----------



## Ms. Research

RPC said:
			
		

> After the fair does he want me to send the nubian to him?


Oh you have no idea how tempting that is.  

K


----------



## lil'turkeyma

WOW!!!A whole herd of babies!!!!!I'm jealous,too.Although I can't imagine trying to bottle feed that many.Congrats!!!And  for all the hard work.


----------

